# Vortex Solo R/T 8x36 for hunting??



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey I was wondering has anyone used one of the Vortex Solo R/T preferably the 8x36 model in hunting situations? If so how did it perform, and was it a decently cheap alternative to laser range finder?

I have been looking at getting one of the regular solos in 8x36, but now I'm interested in the tactical ones with the mil dot reticule. The only thing I don't like about the R/T version is the eye cup, I'm not sure if this will interfere with me since I wear glasses. I know you can fold it back but I do like the regular Solos since it has a twist cup for eye relief.


----------

